# Short or full fingered gloves?



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have always used full fingered gloves but thinking of trying cut fingered gloves. My lbs mostly carries short fingered. 

What is the preference for xc riding?


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Depends what your trails are like. We've got lots of trees and bushes, and the gloves themselves get ripped up, so I'm glad to use full fingered. If that's not an issue, you can go short. I don't like the feel of short anymore though.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree, depends on the trails. I started out on road bikes, so when I first took up MTB I just wore my fingerless gloves on the trail. Well, some of the singletrack I ride is so narrow that my hands are running through the bushes on either side, and my fingers were getting all cut up. So it's full-fingered for me.

Full-fingered is probably a better idea in general, even in open terrain it will provide better protection in a crash.


----------



## SSearchVT (Sep 6, 2007)

I go with full fingered regardless of the temperature. It's an extra layer of protection before something gets jammed into a finger. I got religion when I went down with half fingers and had a twig track up the open end of the glove and rip open a knuckle...


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

I prefer the feel of full finger gloves. I am thinking about cutting one finger off so I can access my IPhone as I ride, not that I really need to be texting an operating my mountain bike.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Personal preference. Do you like half finger gloves or full finger gloves? 

I dig half finger gloves on my roadie as braking doesnt have to be as precise and they're a little better vented. Full finger XC gloves on my trail rides and Mechanix gloves on dirt jump/skatepark days so I dont tear up nicer MTB gloves.


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

sgtjim57 said:


> I prefer the feel of full finger gloves. I am thinking about cutting one finger off so I can access my IPhone as I ride, not that I really need to be texting an operating my mountain bike.


This is what I did on my old Fox Digits. They're inexpensive, and have served me well for years, so I didn't mind lopping off the tip of the index finger.


----------



## Cerberus044 (Jul 17, 2012)

Full finger all the way for 99% of what I ride here. Had too many spills over the years where my gloves have saved me from many pointy rocks and sticks and scrapes. Destroyed several gloves in crashes and I wouldn't want to see what my hands would look like after those with half finger gloves on. I do buy the mesh back ones for the summer that have finger tip and palm/thumb protection but the back of hand is breathable mesh. I do keep a half finger glove for light xc at the park near my house but that's only place I'd use them.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I hardly ever use my full fingered gloves, unless it's winter. My hands sweat a lot, and there is something I don't like about the soggy glove feel on my finger tips. I can understand if your trails dictate the necessity. There are only a few trails around me, that I feel the need... but in 20 yrs of mtbing, with countless crashes, I've never messed up my fingers, that I recall.... [knocks on wood]


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

Here in Texas, the temps. and humidity keep me in half fingers gloves. When the temps are below ~70 I'll wear full fingered gloves. Trail and XC riding of course.


----------



## Texanaggie (May 21, 2012)

I never liked the fingerless gloves they always seem to bunch up and I don't feel like they give me enough protection ; got used to full fingers in motorcross so not a huge deal with the heat here in Houston ,,,,,,,,


----------



## llamma (Apr 28, 2012)

jjaguar said:


> I agree, depends on the trails. I started out on road bikes, so when I first took up MTB I just wore my fingerless gloves on the trail. Well, some of the singletrack I ride is so narrow that my hands are running through the bushes on either side, and my fingers were getting all cut up. So it's full-fingered for me.
> 
> Full-fingered is probably a better idea in general, even in open terrain it will provide better protection in a crash.


Basically the same for me. I finally went to full finger when I discovered POW Hypervent gloves. They're full mesh, palm and back, which lets my hands breath in the sweltering NC summers, and they have adequate padding sewn onto the palm mesh. I highly recommend them.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

Full finger all seasons. Mine are an old BBB summer glove with mesh between the fingers, so not too hot. With a liner they're fine for most winter days too. Will have to retire them soon as they're pretty worn out.

Grip is very important for me, sweaty fingers & short gloves don't sound so grippy. I also enjoy the protection in crashes (as I do crash every now and then).


----------



## Bret Ward (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm a fan of full fingers - I think it's because I have a MX background. I just like the feeling of a complete glove on my hands.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

sgtjim57 said:


> I prefer the feel of full finger gloves. I am thinking about cutting one finger off so I can access my IPhone as I ride, not that I really need to be texting an operating my mountain bike.


My next pair of gloves will be full finger. You can get some of that conductive thread and stitch a section onto a finger so that you can still use your phone screen with your gloves on. Making A Glove Work With A Touch Screen

my sister sews and knits and says you can find it cheaper, but here is an example on amazon. Amazon.com: CanaKit Conductive Thread (Thin) - 50': Everything Else


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Either I'm a complete moron, or fingerless gloves are a monumental pain in the ass to take off.


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

OneBadWagon said:


> Either I'm a complete moron, or fingerless gloves are a monumental pain in the ass to take off.


I run into that too.. I attribute it to needing to break them in / get a larger size though.

Short fingered in summer, long in the winter. I'm jealous of the guy that said his "cold" is 70 degrees though...


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

OneBadWagon said:


> Either I'm a complete moron, or fingerless gloves are a monumental pain in the ass to take off.


My PI gloves have a little pouch of fabric on the side of the ring fingers.. you are supposed to stick your finger in there to help pull them off... works great.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I always use short fingers unless it is too cold...they are most comfortable to me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

Full fingered all the way for me. I can't remember the last time I saw someone riding with fingerless (here in hot, spiky, rocky SoCal).
They're simple protection either from trailside branches or the ground if you fall. Gotta make sure they fit properly though as if the fingers are too short they'll be uncomfortable and wear out quick.
If you buy full fingered and hate them, you can always 'fix' them with scissors.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

ATGATM, full finger all the way here. My hands are my life, (musician and luthier) and your hands sweat even in half gloves, so I'll take the extra protection any day.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks as thought I am in the minority. The only time I wear full finger gloves is when it is cold outside. Quality short finger ones have low profile pull tabs above the index and middle finger knuckles so the are easy to take off.

I've crashed plenty of times at high and low speeds and haven't caught a finger yet. I have clipped trees and branches on occasion but the added length of a full finger glove wouldn't have made a difference.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

OneBadWagon said:


> Either I'm a complete moron, or fingerless gloves are a monumental pain in the ass to take off.


+1, this is my main issue with them! Number 2 issue is the thorns that reach over and swipe at your pinky with deadly accuracy.


----------

